# Star Wars Battlefront 3



## kamello (Apr 17, 2015)

surprised to see that there was no thread about the upcoming game, since it is always named from time to time in this subforum. 
Anyways, here is the trailer that got revealed today which ofc looks awesome






and a bunch of features that were confirmed 






still, kinda bummed to see that there isn't space combat or clone-wars era battles  But it's EA, I guess we will get a DLC 2 months after the release of the game with content of that type


----------



## asher (Apr 17, 2015)

Too much GeneriMilitary yelling. It's really distracting and jarring to me.

Very, very shiny though.


----------



## Fantomas (Apr 17, 2015)

I loved the old games, but since this is EA I guess I will wait until it has been out for a bit and some reviews are out before I decide to spend money on it. I have been burned by EA too many times to buy into their hyped up games again.

The fact that the trailer from today was presented as "game engine footage", which seems to imply that the final game quality is comparable, but it is in fact not actual game footage but a pre-rendered trailer does not give me much hope.


----------



## asher (Apr 17, 2015)

Sure. I don't expect that. The dogfights still get my heart going though.

I like BF and love(d) Star Wars, but the old ones seriously rubbed me the wrong way. Hopefully this one will go better.


----------



## cip 123 (Apr 17, 2015)

I really hope they don't deliver half a game, then put the rest as DLC. I don't want to spend near enough £60 then have to spend £10-20 more just for all the maps and weapons.

In all honesty they could literally just remake the original battlefronts, and I would buy in a heartbeat.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Apr 18, 2015)

EA


----------



## mongey (Apr 18, 2015)

It's EA so it's gonna be a DLC fest , and I will buy every price of it.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Apr 18, 2015)

It's EA. Day One DLC is inevitable, which is a goddamn shame.


----------



## MFB (Apr 19, 2015)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> It's EA. Month One server errors is inevitable, which is a goddamn shame.



Also applicable.


----------



## bhakan (Apr 19, 2015)

I feel like that trailer was such a let down. They hyped it us so much, but it didn't really give us any specifics on what the game is actually like, and the graphics really aren't any better than other current, good looking games. If they hadn't had people saying it will "break the internet" it would've been a cool little teaser, but there's really nothing special about it.


----------



## mongey (Apr 19, 2015)

Its a shame there wasnt actual gameplay in the trialer 

guessing they are going to save a gameplay reveal for E3


----------



## cip 123 (Apr 20, 2015)

This basically does the opposite of hype for me, now I just have more resentment for EA and want to pull out my PS2 and play the old ones instead of the new one.


----------



## loqtrall (Apr 20, 2015)

bhakan said:


> I feel like that trailer was such a let down. They hyped it us so much, but it didn't really give us any specifics on what the game is actually like, and the graphics really aren't any better than other current, good looking games. If they hadn't had people saying it will "break the internet" it would've been a cool little teaser, but there's really nothing special about it.





mongey said:


> guessing they are going to save a gameplay reveal for E3



^

And to be fair, the graphics in the trailer (in-engine pre-rendered) look just as good if not better than most games I see out nowadays. What was shown visually isn't that far off from what's been achieved on the Frostbite Engine on Battlefield 4.

Any idea if they're using a new/revamped version of the Frostbite Engine for this? If it looks any better than Battlefield 4, I'd consider that an achievement.

That being said, I see netcode errors surrounding the game's initial release. I don't know about Day-One DLC. There definitely will be DLC, but I doubt there will be day one.


----------



## Cloudy (Apr 22, 2015)

Its been ten long years...man oh man I hope EA doesnt guff this one up.


----------



## Dooky (Apr 23, 2015)

mongey said:


> It's EA so it's gonna be a DLC fest , and I will buy every price of it.


At least EA aren't as bad a Bungie and their steaming pile o' poop which was/is Destiny. 
The DLC for Battlefront will be a worthwhile additon, with new content.


----------



## Entropy Prevails (Apr 23, 2015)

It´s amazing how EA announced the DLC plans even before we´ve seen any game footage. But there´s no one to blame but the consumers.


----------



## I Shot JR (Apr 23, 2015)

No campaign, no space battles, ea.
Three strikes, you're out.
*crawls back into cave and plays Jedi Knight 2*


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Apr 23, 2015)

You guys are pretty negative 

I'm a battlefield slut, and despite the launch problems they always have, they always fix it in the end.

I'm buying this without a doubt and am going to buy every damn piece of dlc they offer. I would complain, but when I get 400+ hours out of a battlefield game, the hours per dollar proposition is better than damn near any other game at 60 bucks.


----------



## loqtrall (Apr 23, 2015)

Seriously, lot of negativity around here.

I've been playing Battlefield since BF1942, and absolutely adored both Battlefront games. EA/DICE will do fine on this.

I honestly don't get what people's problems are when it comes to DLC that's *actually worthwhile*

DICE generally released pretty full-feeling games. Eh, their campaign/singleplayer skills could be better, but they always deliver with the multiplayer experience. Of course they'll have issues, but they always fix them, and definitely fix them faster than most developers out there (*cough* Bungie *cough* 343 Industries *cough*).

Just wait for the first DLC to come out and just buy the season pass/premium. It's only $50. Don't buy the season pass with the game, just wait, see if the DLC is worthwhile, and then buy it. No harm done, then you'll get every piece of DLC that comes out for way less than buying them all individually, and knowing DICE they'll probably shower premium players with lots of free in-game things.

I'm honestly not too against DICE's DLC system for the past few Battlefield games. Premium is pretty awesome, and you get things non-premium members will never get, including every single DLC pack.

They've been doing it with Battlefield, so expect near the end of 2016 for Battlefront to have like 25-30 maps and almost every single weapon, character, and vehicle in the Star Wars universe, as well as some crazy easter eggs.

Their launches may be sketchy, they may need to fix a few things from time to time, but Battlefield 4 is an absolute treasure trove of a military shooter. It's arsenal is massive, selection of vehicles is massive, maps are massive, player-count is massive, and Battlefront will more than likely have all that as well as dedicated servers and will probably have a great framerate on next-gen consoles (and PC of course) like Battlefield 4 did.

I honestly can't fvcking wait.


----------



## DancingCloseToU (Apr 23, 2015)

I think this game looks pretty awesome. Like a lot of you here, I really liked the first two and I'm hoping EA doesn't screw this one up. After reviewing the recent business model of DICE and the Battlefield 4, I'm not going to hold my breath.

Also, not to derail the topic here, but I urge everyone looking for an authentic space-dog-fight-simulator to check out Star-Citizen... The shooter part looks awesome too. Not to mention the persistent universe/open world MMO aspect.

https://robertsspaceindustries.com/

Some of the pre-order stuff can get quite pricey, but You can always wait for the game to launch and take whatever you want for yourself from other players in some open world PVP.


----------



## cip 123 (Apr 23, 2015)

The problem I have with this is, that this isn't Battlefield. It's Battlefront. 

I liked battlefield 4 but there was a lot I didn't like about it, mainly the DLC, the story wasn't great. IT had that whole premium thing "Hey pay another £30" and we'll give you more stuff we've already made" If its made put it in the game, 10 years ago I could buy a game that had everything in it.

They're doing day one DLC for free, why not just put it in the game?

Dont hate EA, but this sounds like it'll be battlefield re-skinned


----------



## loqtrall (Apr 23, 2015)

cip 123 said:


> The problem I have with this is, that this isn't Battlefield. It's Battlefront.
> 
> I liked battlefield 4 but there was a lot I didn't like about it, mainly the DLC, the story wasn't great. IT had that whole premium thing "Hey pay another £30" and we'll give you more stuff we've already made" If its made put it in the game, 10 years ago I could buy a game that had everything in it.
> 
> ...



Actually, almost every DLC pack for BF4 was delayed because it wasn't ready for release, and all but the first (Second Assault) was released months after it was supposed to be.

Final Stand was scheduled for release Summer 2014 (on the premium calendar), and it wasn't released until November.

And right now, they're working on Community-Designed map, building it from the ground up with the suggestions of the community (via polls).

Jesper Nelson, a dev for DICE, already confirmed that the game will launch with well over 8 maps (the norm for Battlefield titles at launch) and will have more content at launch than their past titles

Here's a direct quote from him:

"Please dont make me break what I can and cannot say, but if you think theres anything were not including in the game to save it for DLC, I can tell you youre 100% wrong. In this project, Ive never heard anyone say 'Lets not do this for launch so we can do it as DLC instead'. Ever."

I was never under the impression that DICE "saved" content that they've already created so they can later release it as DLC. As far as I know there's never been pre-existing leaked information about any Battlefield DLC that proves the content has already existed and is just waiting to be sold off as DLC, unlike the pre-existing DLC placeholders in Destiny that you could glitch into, or the map glitch in Destiny where you can see where all the DLC has already been mapped out.

As for the "Reskin of battlefield" thing, it's running in the same engine and is being made by the same developers, so of course it's going to be similar. Everybody was saying Battlefield Hardline was going to be a reskin of Battlefield 4, but I've grown to absolutely hate Hardline, and I adore Battlefield 4.


----------



## mongey (Apr 23, 2015)

the way it is now the price of a game isnt just the purchase price, its the season pass as well if you want to get all the content for the game 

every company is doing it . EA did probabyl start it but its just the way it is now 


I think the game is sounding great so far . I'll be a real believer when we see gampelay trailer but again I know with this game I'll be a sucker and get the season pass day 1 

I bought the premium when I got bf4 cause I knew I'd play it allot


----------



## cip 123 (Apr 23, 2015)

loqtrall said:


> Actually, almost every DLC pack for BF4 was delayed because it wasn't ready for release, and all but the first (Second Assault) was released months after it was supposed to be.
> 
> Final Stand was scheduled for release Summer 2014 (on the premium calendar), and it wasn't released until November.
> 
> ...



I dunno I guess still skeptical mainly cause of the time I spent on Battlefront as a kid. 

I get DLC that was released a while after and gives you a lot but things like micro transactions and DLC thats over priced just always annoys me. Day one DLC I don't understand either had that on Battlefront 3 I think, just more stuff to download?


----------



## mongey (Apr 23, 2015)

this is turning into another coversaiton but I dont think the industry can sustain 2 console formats . it doubles the cost of development which forces the creators to use dlc as a way to bump up profits

IMHO Sony and MS needs to have the same arcitecture so the same version runs on each . let customers decide which UI and company they want to support but let the developrs focus on just makes a great verison of the game


----------



## loqtrall (Apr 23, 2015)

mongey said:


> IMHO Sony and MS needs to have the same arcitecture so the same version runs on each



lol, Monopolistic competition will prevent that from ever happening.

E3's coming in two months, and there will be another "console war", there always is. It's completely divided, the main thing gamers argue about, and Sony and Microsoft are basically white-knuckling it for majority vote.


----------



## mongey (Apr 23, 2015)

loqtrall said:


> lol, Monopolistic competition will prevent that from ever happening.
> 
> E3's coming in two months, and there will be another "console war", there always is. It's completely divided, the main thing gamers argue about, and Sony and Microsoft are basically white-knuckling it for majority vote.


 

agreed it will probably never happen , but it should. I think we are already seeing exclusive titiles die out this gen. there are allot less than the generation before . well it seems to me anyway . Unless a developer is being bank rolled by sony or ms why would you choose to potentially lose 50% of customers 

anyway on topic - I like BF4 and think it gets a bad rep.it has always ran great for me .I did get it a few months late when I got my ps4 ,so maybe it was terrible on release ? I reckon battefield 3 will be awesome ,But they could re-skin bf4 and I'd probably still be happy


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Apr 24, 2015)

cip 123 said:


> The problem I have with this is, that this isn't Battlefield. It's Battlefront.
> 
> I liked battlefield 4 but there was a lot I didn't like about it, mainly the DLC, the story wasn't great. IT had that whole premium thing "Hey pay another £30" and we'll give you more stuff we've already made" If its made put it in the game, 10 years ago I could buy a game that had everything in it.
> 
> ...



They thing is, your aiming this ad EA when you should be aiming it at the games industry as a whole. DLC is just a thing now. Its just how it works. Has for years now. And people who dont get that are just behind the times and need to get with it.

I'm not in love with it, but I also understand its expensive to make games.


----------



## FRETPICK (Apr 24, 2015)

BF4 had a posh trailer before launch like B.F 3. FMV and in-game graphics use to be two different wolds apart but as time has gone by it's become closer and closer, always a good thing. 

Hopefully all the B.F 3 game engine research will go into B.F 5. 

Roll on Battlefield 10.


----------



## loqtrall (Apr 24, 2015)

Actually, as I forgot to post yesterday when I saw it.

LevelCap Gaming (youtube channel) actually attended the Star Wars Celebration where the trailer was shown off. He said afterward, they were treated to a behind-closed-doors gameplay video that was roughly 5 minutes long.

He said, don't take the trailer saying that the footage is "in-engine" as the footage being pre-rendered. He said, compared to the gameplay, the trailer was basically just shot using cinematic camera angles.

He also said that the new Frostbite Engine looks and _sounds_ better than what was used in Battlefield 4. He said they took the visuals from BF4 and upped them considerably. He said the only problem he could find with gameplay, which was running on the Playstation 4, was that some textures had jagged edges because it didn't have anti-aliasing. He also stated it did run at 60FPS, and at some moments if you didn't have the HUD, the game looked downright realistic, and that it's one of the most authentic looking and sounding Star Wars games he's ever seen.

Needless to say, I'm excited for what we're going to be seeing at E3.

EDIT: Also, sadly, he stated that he didn't see or hear anything about space battles. He said he doesn't know if they're going to be in the game at release at all. But, in my history with DICE and their DLC, they've added some fairly crazy things to BF titles with DLC, so who knows. Everything is up in the air as of now.


Also, as for the DLC thing, I've been paying for and downloading DLC since Halo 2 map packs back in 2005. Paying for DLC is *NOT* a new concept, and it's definitely been going on for more than just a few years. Try over a decade.


----------



## FRETPICK (Apr 24, 2015)

Shame that Star Wars 1313 was cancelled.


----------



## Glass Cloud (May 3, 2015)

I'm sad that EA promised it wouldn't be a reskinned BF but that's exactly what it's going to be. Overpriced DLC and all.


----------



## Dooky (May 5, 2015)

Glass Cloud said:


> I'm sad that EA promised it wouldn't be a reskinned BF but that's exactly what it's going to be. Overpriced DLC and all.



Haha, seriously? You must be trolling. We've only recently been given some information about the game and no gameplay has been released - but you somehow know it's going to be a reskinned BF.


----------



## loqtrall (May 5, 2015)

^ That, and the fact that everybody was saying Battlefield Hardline was going to be a "reskin of bf4", and the two games are nothing alike. I should know, I put way over 500 hours into BF4, I love the game, and I hate Hardline. I got it the day it came out and MAYBE have 40 hours put into it, in almost two months.

Considering the whole laser weapon thing, first and third person at the click of a button, alien planets, crazy vehicles, and playable Jedi/Sith and other notable characters, I doubt it will be anything like Battlefield 4.


----------



## Dooky (May 5, 2015)

^ Agreed. I am a massive Battlefield 4 fanboy. Probably the game I have played more than any other game. Was excited for Hardline. Played the Beta and thought it looked promising. But now after playing the full version more a month or two - I hate it. Soooo many things annoy and disappoint me about it.
Battlefront is sure to be different. Like you said, just the weapons, gadgets, planets, vehicles etc will change it up completely. Plus we still know very little about the game. They are sure to include plenty of other new additions to the game


----------



## loqtrall (May 5, 2015)

Battlefront is *guaranteed* to be different, at least from Hardline, which is totally a gimmick.

For the sole reason that DICE is actually developing Battlefront, whereas Visceral took over development for Hardline, and it's a shining example of a turd of a game.

I love Battlefield 4. Sure, there were some rough patches at launch, but that only lasted a couple months. Which is more than I can say for devs like Bungie and their Destiny error debacle or 343 Industries and The Master Chief Collection STILL not working optimally almost half a year after launch.

As it stands, BF4 is a fantastic addition to the franchise, and this is coming from someone who's been playing every Battlefield title since BF 1942. The scale of it is just massive, huge maps, huge vehicles, huge arsenal, huge variety and customization. DICE knows how to deliver on a game with content and actually playability.

Take that into consideration while also remembering that DICE has been working completely in-hand with Lucasfilm, who have given them unrestricted access to the Star Wars vault. They get all the original recordings, all the original tapings, original props, set pieces, ect. to model and base the game off of. Like I stated earlier in the thread, LevelCap Gaming (on YouTube) got to see a behind-closed-doors 5 minute gameplay trailer of Battlefront at the Star Wars Celebration where the trailer was originally launched, which I'm assuming is what will be revealed at E3, and he explicitly stated that it was one of the most *authentic looking and sounding Star Wars games* he's ever seen.

And in my history with them, DICE hasn't let me down yet. Whether it be with the Battlefield franchise or games like Mirror's Edge. Anyone who shouts betrayal and blasphemy because of DLC seriously needs to grow up. Like I said earlier (again), I've been downloading DLC for games since Halo 2 map packs in 2004. DLC is *NOT* a new concept. 

Jesus, I remember when games used to launch with only 9 or 10 multiplayer maps and everybody was fine with it. Now they launch a game with 9 or 10 multiplayer maps + future DLC Map Packs for MORE maps, and people complain that the DLC maps should have just been "added to the game in the first place", like the developers have EVERY map pack finished on the day the game launches and are just holding out on them for more money. They're not charging you $60 for the ****ing map pack.

It's not like the developers are releasing an unfinished game just because they decided to create MORE content for it. Just like an expansion for an MMO, etc doesn't mean that the base game was unfinished or incomplete. It's just more content, that's what *downloadable content* is.


----------



## loqtrall (May 14, 2015)

And since nobody seems to have posted this, just further confirmation that this WILL NOT be "just a reskin of BF4", DICE has confirmed that the new SW Battlefront will *not* have iron sights. They also confirmed that most of the assets in the game are nothing like what they've done before in their previous games, they don't want to do that because they feel it disrespects fans of the game.

Star Wars: Battlefront won&#39;t have iron sights - PC Gamer


----------



## mongey (May 14, 2015)

with the movie coming this year as well and all the hype it will bring you have to figure EA and DICE will be throw every resource they have at the game

with all the movie hype BF3 could be the game that forces(pun?) allot of slow adopters to move to the current generaiton .it could be the biggest game of the last 5 years eaisly


----------



## kamello (Jun 15, 2015)

gameplay vid up


----------



## mongey (Jun 15, 2015)

that game play trailer is so F'n epic 

I wept, crapped ,came and pee'd a little all at the same time


----------



## kevdes93 (Jun 15, 2015)

This, fallout 4, doom, and no man's sky are the only games I need this year.


----------



## Dooky (Jun 15, 2015)

Looks amazing! I am really looking forward to this. Could very well be a contender to take over from BF4 for me


----------



## loqtrall (Jun 15, 2015)

Bye Bye, Battlefield 4. I was looking forward to your free Community map and Night maps, but it looks like Battlefront will have you sitting on my dusty shelf.


----------



## Stealth7 (Jun 16, 2015)

Co-Op gameplay video 



SO FVCKING HYPED FOR THIS GAME!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 16, 2015)

I gotta watch these videos later but I'm glad it's looking promising. I don't feel like feeding into the 'LOL EA SUCKS LOL' trolling but I'm cautiously optimistic. I loved Battle Front 1 back in the day but didn't play much of 2, so I hope they add source battles so I can experience it on a new engine. 

Have they said anything about having Clone Wars Era stuff?


----------



## kevdes93 (Jun 17, 2015)

No clone wars right now, maybe as DLC down the line? That'd be neat. As bad as the prequel movies were I liked playing as the republic vs the droids like in the other battlefronts.


----------



## Dooky (Jun 18, 2015)

kevdes93 said:


> No clone wars right now, maybe as DLC down the line? That'd be neat. As bad as the prequel movies were I liked playing as the republic vs the droids like in the other battlefronts.



Really hope they do that! That would be freakin sweet!


----------



## mongey (Jun 18, 2015)

I'm just hoping for xwing vs tie fighter dlc. will be just too epic for words 

game over man. game over


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 19, 2015)

I like how we're hoping for DLC instead of it being included in the game on launch.


----------



## ghostred7 (Jun 19, 2015)

OMFG....i was already jonesin' for it, but after the gameplay stuff. Holy ****....been waiting since SW:BF2 on PS2 for this. Do want


----------



## Sofos (Jun 20, 2015)

I was excited about this, but the lack of campaign is a killer for me. I have unreliable internet, so this game is all but unplayable for me.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 21, 2015)

Just watched the gameplay videos and goddamn. My body is ready.


----------



## myrtorp (Jun 21, 2015)

Yeah, I'll get this! 

Star Wars, oh my!


----------



## Carcaridon (Jun 22, 2015)

I'm in for pretty much anything Star Wars.


----------



## michblanch (Jun 22, 2015)

kamello said:


> gameplay vid up





Holy ....!
COD better turn it up a knotch.m


----------



## Stealth7 (Jul 2, 2015)

Leaked alpha gameplay!

Û - Video Dailymotion


----------



## Stealth7 (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## mongey (Aug 9, 2015)

I probably should be ashamed how much as a 41 year old dude I'm geeking out for this game. but i'm not


----------



## QuantumCybin (Sep 2, 2015)

You wanted a Star Wars

Beta for PC is coming October


----------



## synrgy (Sep 2, 2015)

MRW I saw the MP trailer:







I get that the SW franchise is responsible for some of the worst games in the history of gaming, but it's also responsible for some of the best. I was a HUGE fan of Rogue Squadron on N64. Probably the most fun I've had in a dogfighting game ever, with the possible exception of the Wing Commander series.

And now they have a 1st-person/cockpit view? It's like they read my mind, merging my favorite elements of RS, and the old XWvsTF series.

Lately, I've been seriously craving a good space dogfighting game. The last several (gaming/console/whatever) generations of the 'space sim' genre have been almost exclusively catering to the PC and/or 'I love minutia' crowds. Ain't nobody got time for economies! 

I'm hopeful, is all I'm saying.


----------



## asher (Sep 2, 2015)

RS was pretty dog fighting lite IMO (coming from the X-Wing, TIE Fighter, VS. series, etc), but still quite fun.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Sep 2, 2015)

RS 2: Rogue Leader on Gamecube was awesome, as it also had a cockpit view. I've been playing it on the Dolphin emulator lately. Great fun.


----------



## Stealth7 (Sep 25, 2015)

Beta dates announced! 

EA nails down Star Wars Battlefront open beta dates - PC Gamer


----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 26, 2015)

Yaaaaaaaaas.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Oct 5, 2015)

Almost beta time....who here is gonna be playing it for PC?

EDIT: 500 posts. Yay!


----------



## ghostred7 (Oct 5, 2015)

can....not....wait


----------



## Stealth7 (Oct 5, 2015)

I'll be playing it on PC.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 5, 2015)

This guy!


----------



## Steinmetzify (Oct 6, 2015)

crap.....I'm gonna be buried in work and COD which comes out on the 8th. CRAPCRAPCRAPPITY CRAP


----------



## QuantumCybin (Oct 7, 2015)

Pre-loading right now.....33%. Yesssssssss.


EDIT: okay I figure we should get our Origin names on here and add each other. If anyone wants to add me, my username is Shroomsaresoyumz (I made this like five years ago when I was 17 lol cut me some slack  )

Post yours here so we can add each other!


----------



## mongey (Oct 7, 2015)

cant wait for the beta on PS4 

hopefully will be there for download when I get home from work 

game looks great to me. I don't get all the online whining


----------



## QuantumCybin (Oct 8, 2015)

So I ended up watching all two hours of this last night  that being said if you're curious about how the game actually plays, this is a pretty good stream and luckily enough I didn't think the two casters were annoying or anything.



They pretty much play all the game modes. Survival looks awesome, but I love wave based stuff so that's probably why. Can it be 1 PM already?


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Oct 8, 2015)

Oh my god this is amazing I'm gonna die


----------



## QuantumCybin (Oct 8, 2015)

So I got to play it for an hour before I had to go to work. Mostly played drop zone but oh man is this game awesome. Doesn't help I'm a big Star Wars nerd anyway. Add me and let's play later on PC people!


----------



## Steinmetzify (Oct 8, 2015)

mongey said:


> cant wait for the beta on PS4
> 
> hopefully will be there for download when I get home from work
> 
> game looks great to me. I don't get all the online whining


 
Wait, WHAT? There's an online beta for PS4?! My woman and kid just took off for Vegas....guess I know what I'm doing this weekend...


----------



## mongey (Oct 8, 2015)

damn thing went up late in Australia so got up early this morning and downloaded it .luckily it downloaded pretty fast and I got 1 game in of walker assault before work and I thought it was great


----------



## Stealth7 (Oct 8, 2015)

Pre loaded it last night, will jump in later tonight!


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Oct 9, 2015)

Yeah, they're gonna have to do something about Hoth. The Rebellion gets stomped every time I've played it.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Oct 9, 2015)

Surprisingly, it's gone almost 50/50 with me on Hoth. Maybe a little more favored towards Imps. who knows though I might have gotten lucky and had competent rebels. Loving the dogfighting so far. Everything about this game is fun


----------



## Steinmetzify (Oct 9, 2015)

Loaded it up yesterday after I heard about the beta here...was waiting for me when I got home. Got maybe 20 minutes with it before company showed...looks good, sounds good. Died a LOT, but hey, that's what stormtroopers are for lol. I'll give it another shot when I get home later tonight.


----------



## ghostred7 (Oct 9, 2015)

Ya, Hoth is a little imbalanced, but overall I'm digging it. I would like to have had at least one of the basic, non-survival mode, missions available so we could see that. I'm definitely ordering it. Me and about 3-4 friends were playing online last night in the 2 modes for like 4-5 hours lol. 

The Hoth Assault is a LOT like the Galactic Conquest Battle on Hoth on Battlefront 2. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7oLzBpwazc8


----------



## loqtrall (Oct 11, 2015)

The one thing I noticed is that there's almost NO reason to play in 1st-Person. Well, unless that's just your preference and you can't stand 3rd person. In 1p, I got destroyed constantly. From playing BF4 so much over the past year, I completely forgot 3rd person was even an option. I switched to 3rd person and will NEVER go back. The ability to see around corners is INCREDIBLY overpowered. You can sit in corridors and around rocks on Hoth and SLAUGHTER entire squads of enemies without them even knowing you were there. I had FIVE enemies walk right by me while I hid behind a rock on Hoth just tonight, I got a pentakill with a grenade while they were trying to arm the objective, completely unaware that I was even there.

Apart from that, the game runs pretty solid aside the fact that EVERYONE treats the game like it's a big match of Team Deathmatch and completely forget objectives even exist. Seriously, are you wondering why Imperials win almost every time? It's because all they have to do is basically play TDM, and the Rebels end up doing the same in return. I can't tell you how many times I've seen my entire Rebel team just popping in and out of cover out in the open of the map trying to get kills instead of arming and defending the objectives. At one point I was literally the ONLY person on my team attempting to arm the objectives. I saw NOBODY else going after them. It's no wonder why Imperials win almost every match when the point of the game is to defend objectives and Rebels NEVER do that.

As for balancing, Dear Lord turrets are overpowered, as is the AT-AT. At the last stage/spawning location of Hoth, the AT-AT is an absolute killing machine, it's almost unfair for the Rebels. Everyone is out in the open and it's pretty much a guaranteed one-shot-kill. The only cover is shallow trenches that the AT-AT rounds overcome with blast radius. I've NEVER seen Rebels come back and win if the AT-AT has reached the final stage.

Other than that, dogfighting is absolutely awesome, but holy christ do the spawn points suck. I can't tell you how many times I've spawned LITERALLY RIGHT IN FRONT OF like 5-10 enemies and I just get lit up like a Christmas tree. It happens at least 5 times every match. I've also experienced several times where enemies literally just spawn directly in front of me or even behind me, even though I'm in MY TEAM'S spawn area.

Also, does anybody else have problems with rubberbanding and lag? I swear I haven't had a match yet that hasn't had a hiccup that causes rubberbanding for a straight 4-5+ seconds, it makes any kind of fighting impossible, you basically just have to sit there and wait for it to be over. Knowing DICE, it's more than likely Out-Of-Region players, as DICE doesn't have servers for places like Brazil. OOR players are a big problem in Battlefield as well and cause a ton of rubberbanding.

The thing I'm most upset about so far is that sniper rifles appear to only be a rechargeable ability, and not an actual weapon, which I think is lame. I really don't like that ANYBODY can be using a sniper weapon as well as automatic blasters simultaneously, it made gameplay kind of monotonous considering EVERYBODY tried to do the 90 damage sniper shot + 1 blaster shot for a kill thing.

I really hope in the full game they have an actual unlock-able sniper rifle that's perhaps an OHK (which wouldn't be too overpowered, considering how much harder sniping is in this game than in DICE's past titles that included sniper rifles).

The only other thing I'm really bummed about is the fact that they completely trashed the class system, which I loved about the original games, and the fact that vehicles are now battle pickups and aren't just available to jump in. That was one of the MAIN things that drew me to the franchise, and I hate that it's just a random chance whether or not I run into a vehicle pickup. I think removing both of those features is a HUGE step backward for the franchise.

All-in-all, I think they did a decent job and it's an okay reboot in my book. I'll definitely be picking it up, the Star Wars fanboy in me can't resist either way.


----------



## mongey (Oct 11, 2015)

so I got a good amount of games in over the weekend 

my thoughts

I like the game allot. I have played battlefront 2 and remember it begin a great game but I'm not hung up on this one being different 

that said 

hopefully they balance the walker assault .on Hoth anyway , feels like the alliance needs to completely work together from the 1st minute to have any chance of taking down the imperials, while the imperials can just wander the map having a good old time killing people and win easily . think I have been on the winning team as the alliance once and losing as the imeprials once out of 20 or so games 

spawning sucks , specially on the last spawn for the alliance . you literally need to run across open territory with ATAT's blasting away to do anything . its only 1 map but they should've realized that from the get go . at least being able to spawn from captured control points like battlefield would help allot ,and it would help hold the points 

I don't mind the hero pickups being icons but I'd rather the vehicles were parked like battlefield . feels a little disjointed as is 

vehicles are fun once you get your head around them . typical battlefield controls but do able once you get used to it 

the 8 v 8 is fun as a straight forward shooter for a quick game 

the horde mode kinda sucks right now 

graphically on ps4 its good. sound is freaking amazing


----------



## Stealth7 (Oct 11, 2015)

I'm not too keen on it  The graphics and sounds are AMAZING, but the gameplay is lacking IMO. The hit reg is broken like it was at BF4 launch (no surprise there), the spawns are horrible and the flying is awful with mouse/keyboard, it's like there's an auto correct on your aim where it keeps moving the sight to the centre of the screen. Hopefully things will be different at release but I'm not holding my breath.

I'll wait for reviews, but at the moment I don't think I'll be getting it.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 12, 2015)

loqtrall said:


> The thing I'm most upset about so far is that sniper rifles appear to only be a rechargeable ability, and not an actual weapon, which I think is lame. I really don't like that ANYBODY can be using a sniper weapon as well as automatic blasters simultaneously, it made gameplay kind of monotonous considering EVERYBODY tried to do the 90 damage sniper shot + 1 blaster shot for a kill thing.
> 
> I really hope in the full game they have an actual unlock-able sniper rifle that's perhaps an OHK (which wouldn't be too overpowered, considering how much harder sniping is in this game than in DICE's past titles that included sniper rifles).
> 
> ...





Stealth7 said:


> the spawns are horrible and the flying is awful with mouse/keyboard, it's like there's an auto correct on your aim where it keeps moving the sight to the centre of the screen.


Agree with all of these things. I actually really liked the different classes in the original Battlefront, and I much prefer having the vehicles lying around so you can hop into them. Controlling a snow speeder with mouse and keyboard was a nightmare.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Oct 12, 2015)

Just got done playing for an hour or so. It's a fun game but it lacks whatever it was that drew me to the 2nd one. Classes were a huge part of the game and the loadout type thing is too CoD for my taste. Unless a few of my friends pick it up then I'll likely leave it alone.


----------



## ferret (Oct 12, 2015)

Hoth needs some work, definitely agree, but after the weekend I felt it wasn't quite as unbalanced than my initial impressions. Better spawn points and a little additional cover from AT-ATs I think would go a long way.


----------



## Rosal76 (Oct 13, 2015)

Got to play the Beta on my friends PS4 this past weekend and I thought it was pretty cool. Trying to destroy a Imperial At-At's single handedly can be futile but when you're teaming up with other online players and the At-At finally falls to it's destruction, its like, .


----------



## Santuzzo (Oct 18, 2015)

I'm late to the party, but I have seen some gameplay clips on YT and being a huge Star Wats fan, I MUST get this game once it's out. From what I have been reading, it's gonna be out in November


----------



## RobbYoung (Oct 18, 2015)

It's a shame that they've got such a premium on all the additional content for the game. I'm not a fan of companies making these super expensive "season pass" systems. If the content is there, it should be in the game. Don't make me pay $120 for it.


----------



## BlueGrot (Nov 1, 2015)

I'm stoked. Glad it's not a reskinned Battlefield, even though that would have been cool too.


----------



## ghostred7 (Nov 2, 2015)

RobbYoung said:


> It's a shame that they've got such a premium on all the additional content for the game. I'm not a fan of companies making these super expensive "season pass" systems.



In most cases, the season pass is cheaper than buying all released extras separately. Look at CoD map packs...I think season pass for that was $50 whereas if you bought all map packs separately, it'd be $60. If you're not planning on getting all content, the separate DLC purchases will be better. If you know in advance if you're going to get everything b/c you just know you will... Season Pass will save you a little $$


----------



## Qweklain (Nov 3, 2015)

After playing the beta the first day it came out, I cancelled my pre-order. It looks gorgeous (surprisingly), plays smooth, controls are responsive, and for the most part it feels like Battlefront and not Battlefield which I was worried about. However, after playing it, it just felt... Boring and I know I would get incredibly bored of it after the first month.

It is somewhat disappointing considering how excited I was when it was announced, but I am so glad there was a beta so I could know what I was (partially) getting which gave me the opportunity to drop it.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 3, 2015)

Qweklain said:


> After playing the beta the first day it came out, I cancelled my pre-order. It looks gorgeous (surprisingly), plays smooth, controls are responsive, and for the most part it feels like Battlefront and not Battlefield which I was worried about. However, after playing it, it just felt... Boring and I know I would get incredibly bored of it after the first month.
> 
> It is somewhat disappointing considering how excited I was when it was announced, but I am so glad there was a beta so I could know what I was (partially) getting which gave me the opportunity to drop it.


This is kinda how I feel, basically on the nose really. I didn't pre-order it but I'm really thinking about not buying it. Especially since Fallout 4 is coming out next week and I'll just stick to playing that as well as CS:GO. I just can't justify dropping $80 on this and then letting it collect virtual dust in my Steam library in a matter of weeks.


----------



## soylentgreene (Nov 3, 2015)

Such high hopes for it but ya. Feels like its missing something. Cant quite put my finger on it.


----------



## mongey (Nov 3, 2015)

Epic 

https://youtu.be/7waDN0ukFxw?t=38

And I missed this one too. 

http://youtu.be/V2xp-qtUlsQ


----------



## mongey (Nov 19, 2015)

picked it up yesterday and played and hour and a bit

I really like it . yeah it could have a few more maps out of the box but so far I'm digging the arcade like play . it feels like a star wars game to me 

one thing that isn't cool is the game was $68 here in Australia. on PSN the season pass is $78 . more than the game itself


----------



## SeanSan (Nov 21, 2015)

Started playing at around 1am on the day it went out  I LOVE the game...after I switched from 1st to 3rd person. It's literally a on/off switch for ownage. 

The game gets a liiiittle bit monotonous though if you only play alone. Thankfully I have another friend who's huge into Starwars so we'll probably be playing together a lot this winter. Also curious to see the future DLC's.


----------



## kevdes93 (Nov 23, 2015)

Enjoying it so far for sure! I do agree we need some more maps out of the gate but we have the free jakku map pack coming in a couple weeks anyway to help fill it out a little. I don't know why but whenever I play in 1st person I almost always kick ass and end up in the top 5 but I'm completely awful at 3rd person  fighter squadron is pretty fun too, that and walker assault and drop zone are probably my favorite game modes. Graphics are really good too, it plays and looks better on my ps4 than my roomates xbone. 

All that being said, I'm glad I didn't trade in battlefield 4 towards it. I wish there were more blasters and itd be cool to customize them a bit, and battlefront is definitely a more pick up and play a few quick rounds kinda game rather than something I can sit down and play for hours on end like I could with battlefield 4.

Overall, it's exactly what I was expecting and I'm going to enjoy it for a good while, but I feel like my play time will be cut down significantly once I get fallout 4 this week.


----------



## ghostred7 (Nov 23, 2015)

Hero Hunt and Heroes and Villains are among my fav modes. That mess gets hysterical quickly lol


----------



## ghostred7 (Nov 25, 2015)

Star Wars Battlefront graphics mod makes the game look like a movie - PC Gamer


----------



## Stealth7 (Dec 17, 2015)

Bought it the other day. The matchmaking system is broken, makes it hard to get into a server


----------

